
Show HN: Download and edit images on any website - mn99
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/download-edit-all-images/dgichcjohmoeadceadnhjhcpmkcfhklc
======
mn99
Hi! I built this Chrome extension a few weeks ago... it allows you to see,
download and edit all images on a website. You can download all images in one
go as a .zip file, download individual ones, or edit images directly in the
browser (e.g. resize, crop, apply filters, etc).

I've been using the extension myself over the past couple of weeks and find it
super useful.

It's still a bit rough around the edges and could do with a bit more
polishing. I would also like to add a lot more stuff, especially when it comes
to the editor, but would love to hear your thoughts in the meantime.

Any feedback/ideas/comments/suggestions much appreciated! But be gentle pls!

Thanks!

~~~
totaldude87
nice tool, but downloading all images from a website seems far fetched call,
as it downloads the images from the current page? and not all the images from
all pages of a website?

~~~
mn99
You are right - the tool downloads all images from the page that you're
currently on. I should make that clearer in the future.

